

Are we "software engineers", "software developers", "programmers", or other? - benhoyt

Which do you call yourself? (On a CV.) The term "software engineer" seems to be used on many job postings these days, but I prefer "software developer" or even just "programmer". Somehow engineer (even if I am one) sound a bit try-hard.
======
nfnaaron
I've never liked "software engineer," since engineer in other disciplines
implies licensing. I've never met a software developer with a license or PE-
like qualification in _software_ , although I've met many engineers from other
disciplines doing software development.

I've always preferred "software developer" as the most accurate and least
assuming.

------
wgj
On my CV I list the actual titles for each job I've held. In my cover letters,
I focus on the role that was advertised, in their language.

I've held many titles, but if all else fails I always know I can land a decent
job as a programmer (regardless of their title for the position.) In coffee
conversation, that's the term I always use.

------
tjpick
it depends. In New Zealand you can get an accredited engineering degree,
majoring in software engineering, and thus be entitled to call yourself an
engineer. If you have one of those and you're writing software, using
appropriate an engineers mindset (ie focus on quality, reliability etc),
"software engineer" is good. You can go even further and become a "chartered
engineer".

Otherwise it doesn't really matter, but probably shouldn't be "software
engineer".

YMMV.

~~~
benhoyt
A fellow Kiwi, sweet! Incidentally, I do have an electrical engineering
degree. I didn't major in software in my degree, but I have in my job (I like
programming more than circuit design, I guess :-).

Still, it seems to me the term "software engineer" is used pretty loosely
these days -- many "software engineers" have computer science degrees.

~~~
tjpick
I agree. I have the aforementioned qualification, but call myself a developer
for several reasons.

------
alttab
My overall impression is that it depends on the amount of responsibility. I
would see an engineer as an architect and project manager, as well as a
technical leader. A developer aids in this process wihh delegation and mid
level design. A programmer is a hired gun to hand a spec to. These positions,
in my experience, pay accordingly.

------
spiralhead
I usually go with programmer/web developer. It doesn't roll off the tongue as
easy as hacker but the latter term has negative connotations among the
majority of humans.

------
chancho
Computer Person.

------
nreece
Bug fixer?!

